# South Texas never surprises me



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anybody ever see nutria rats in south Texas...Brother shot one this morning in pond at ranch...I lost a bet on this one..


----------



## dbarber22 (May 29, 2012)

Prob rode in the bed of white lightning down there


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

we have them in Junction.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*yes*

Have killed lot of them in Uvalde and Campwood


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck of a good lookin nutralina there I guess. Never seen one myself but heard they do exist.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

There are nutria in all the resacas and canals in the Valley.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Whoa...*

Can't see its forelegs very we'll...possibly a musk rat....look a lot alike....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

We had them at the ranch when I was little. They were some of the first things I ever shot at.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

dbarber22 said:


> Prob rode in the bed of white lightning down there


Haha...true...that's wild though, after having the ranch for that long to never see one until now... it was on lake baca " big lake" of all places too..

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Heard they like red lights! Must have seen some and found that lake and decided to stay! lol


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

porkrind said:


> Heard they like red lights! Must have seen some and found that lake and decided to stay! lol


Haha that's funny I forgot about that...come to find out it was the windmill lights miles away that lined up perfectly with runway..:smile: who would've thunk..


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's jus' a lil muskrat, heck he wasn't hurtin' anybody.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea Muskrat.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Those dang things are everywhere.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Pretty cool Nate.. We havnt seen any on our place..


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Some people fry those things. Say they taste like chicken.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Spooley said:


> Say they taste like chicken.


Yep .... dark meat. :biggrin:


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Rats r rats..*



awesum said:


> Yep .... dark meat. :biggrin:


There's is considerable commercial value to musk rat meat and it's fur, hear tell, it's not as good nutria (vegetarian) as the musk rat is a meat and potatoes kinda rodent....use to shoot the heck out of nutria as a youngster in the marsh...used the internals to keep my trot lines baited....one thing for sure, catfish loved them:biggrin: 
Btw...what's all the white hairs to the right from? Underbelly?


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Nutria about double the size of muskrat. Muskrat has a flat tale while nutria is round.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

it's a round tailed beaver.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nutria liver is #1 for catfish lines..just need about 20 more now..


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I would be very careful doing that, and especially careful talking about it. If memory serves, using any part of a warm-blooded animal as bait for anything is against the law.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Doubless said:


> I would be very careful doing that, and especially careful talking about it. If memory serves, using any part of a warm-blooded animal as bait for anything is against the law.


Ummm. Chicken liver....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Doubless said:


> I would be very careful doing that, and especially careful talking about it. If memory serves, using any part of a warm-blooded animal as bait for anything is against the law.


No against IGFA.. Rules


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Could hook it in the nose and catch a blue marlin on it.. I caught one on a sock on the left flat line once ..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I down south at the ranch right now. Quail are scarce but man, it's nice down here today....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess we are lucky, We havnt seen any on our place in LaSalle Co..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

See them all the time around Crystal City, Calavaras Lake, and even at Medina lake when it had water.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> No against IGFA.. Rules


^^^ok, now that's funny:biggrin::biggrin::


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hmmm...*



broadonrod said:


> Could hook it in the nose and catch a blue marlin on it.. I caught one on a sock on the left flat line once ..


As legendary as ya'll are, I don't doubt it....suxs...I miss all the good threads


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

they are everywhere


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Saw a big one here in The Woodlands playing golf Sunday.

I was playing golf, not the rat. Though he probably could have beat me on that day.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

I've seen them in the birding center ponds here in Port A.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> they are everywhere


Evidently not in Idaho, Montana, Kansas, Missouri, or Illinois.


----------

